# Game 3: Heat @ Bobcats (11/1/08 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2008 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is gonna be a tough game. Its their home opener and they are gonna come out with a lot of energy just like we did against the Kings so we got to be ready for that.

Tough match up for Beasley. But this is gonna show if he's capable of guarding 3's which Wallace pretty much is.

11/1 is Spo's birthday so hopefully the players give him the gift of a win tomorrow. This would be a big win with Philly, @ Spurs and @ Hornets coming up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to the game, I should be able to watch it (if I can make time).

Hoping for a good entertaining game atleast, and with Dwyane Wade it usually is.

PLEASE don't let JRich light us up like he did the last we met (from memory).


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Our confidence should be high now so this will be interesting...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Once I shed this little hangover I'm heading to Charlotte for the game... GO HEAT!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

W2M, I'm loving the aviator...Can you send me a link of where u got the pic from...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> W2M, I'm loving the aviator...Can you send me a link of where u got the pic from...


Here's the full pic

http://images.pictopia.com.edgesuit...tp_photo_id=miami:6552753&size=550_art&m=None

And here's the bigger avi pic


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That doesn't even look like Wade lol.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

someone post a link :shy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

paragraph 2.0 said:


> someone post a link :shy:


Cant you watch it for free on nba.com or league pass?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same starting 5 for Miami.

For the Bobcats its:

Felton
Richardson
Dudley
Wallace
Okafor


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD off to a 3-3 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 for UD


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Haslem with another shot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has hit his 1st 2 outside shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade picks up his 2nd foul. Bad foul there on Wallace.

DQ comes in for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn is in. Livingston is on the inactive list tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Quinn is in. Livingston is on the inactive list tonight.


yep... 2nd night of a back to back. He is going to take a long time to come around, if he ever does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-18 Bobcats after 1

17 points between Richardson and Wallace

Wade had to go to the bench with 2 fouls


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cook needs to learn to take better shots

he gets hot sometimes, but games like this just suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Quinn to Matrix who draws the foul.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice farmers tan, Morrison


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-21 Bobcats

Heat struggling with this full court press

We need Wade in and hope he doesnt get that 3rd foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace is on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats now up 15. Heat call Timeout.

We arent matching their intensity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion hits a 3.

Down 12 now

Beasley hits a jumper

Down 10

Time out Bobcats


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 3rd foul. not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasly's got 10 on 5-6.

Mario with 5 asts


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Chalmers need to improve his ball handling but i like his quickness thus far.

The size disadvantage is more severe than i anticipated. It may be a long year guys


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The defense looks like pure turd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Morrison...are you freakin kidding me?

I knew once Blount took that three that it was gonna come back and haunt us. 

Does anyone have a link for this? League Pass doesnt work for people outside US unfortunately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-41 Bobcats at the half

Big 3 by Morrison to end the half

Beasley had 12 pts and 4rbs.
Chalmers had 5pts 5asts but 3 turnovers
Haslem had 8pts but disappeared after a 4-4 start.

Wade needs to stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going crazy watching a stream that feels the need to buffer or move forward/backward in time every 7 seconds..

Looks like the intensity from last night hasn't carried over. Beasley seems to be playing well though, and Udonis had a good start..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Richardson and Wallace are a combined 11-15 for 28 pts. They need to be contained in order to get back in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a dunk to start the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the runner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Richardson for 3. Cant get back in the game without the D.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Who still needs a link? I got a smooth one now if anyone needs it..

I think its the same link as before lol, but its now running well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD's J is money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a layup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley w/ nice finger roll in the post. He can get what he wants down there often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

But no D once again for Miami..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion w/ nice block on Dudley.

Wade to the FT line, he's trying to take over now.

Wade just can't get his shot to fall tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link me NAB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD still hasnt missed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion just realised his running hook shot doesn't work. Unfortunately his alternative was passing to no one.

Haslem with the nice J.

Can we play some D??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're scoring but still cant stop them. They've gone from shooting 60% at the half to 62% at the moment.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is the first game I've had a chance to really watch so far (Thanks to DQ for the help!)

-Our lack of a dominant big man is painfully obvious, Emeka is too much physically for B-Easy to contain.
-Marion is looking a little lost out there.
-We're a split second too slow defending the base line, leaving Emeka wide open down low.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is anyone else having the problem where their Private Messages link on the right is gone? -->

And I can't find out how to PM you MB30.. :laugh:

Sry, I'm still looking but I tihnk my PM options are gone or I just can't find em..? If I can't, I'll post the link here and delete after you got it.

But this stream is being a ***** and buffering again.. Just started screwing up during the commercials now..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Link removed. If anyone needs, let me know. I still can't find my PM option..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace again. Someone guard him please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any stream is better than no stream mate


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Wade to draw the foul. He's really driving now, just wants to get some points on the board for us.

We still can't stop them on the other end!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks NAB. 

We cant rebound or defend tonight. Its Knicks game all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's got to be smarter than that. 4th foul and now has to go to the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again. 7-7 now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade picks up a 4th PF..

Damn my stream is behind W2M's..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Udonis has been playing out of his mind for 3 games now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our defence sucks right now.. The Cats are getting anything inside..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD picks up his 4th. Still down 11.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Banks is in.

Has like half our team got mohawks..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade picks up a 4th PF..
> 
> Damn my stream is behind W2M's..


That's cause i'm watching it on tv


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

our D is shocking and our O seems to be mainly jump shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Banks is in.
> 
> Has like half our team got mohawks..?


Marion, Banks, and Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our lack of size again working against us inside.

Haslem finally missed.

Beasley needs to step up when Wade's off the court. If we're gona suck on defence, we can't have Haslem be our best threat on the other end..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley to get the foul.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Marion, Banks, and Wade.


Someone told me Dorell and Livingston had too,, haha.

If we're gona get dominated inside, can it not be by ANDRE BROWN??


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice drive by Beasley to get the foul.


Damn I hate you.. :laugh:

My stream just passed the 20 second time-out, and goes to commercial..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the Jumper. 20 for him on 8-10. Heat down 9.

Heat back down 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 2 on the J, 20 for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Damn I hate you.. :laugh:
> 
> My stream just passed the 20 second time-out, and goes to commercial..


Dorell had one last season but just saw him on the bench and he doesnt have one. Not sure about Livingston.

You guys want a radio link?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great, now the other Brown is scoring on us..

Matrix with a follow jam!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

massive tipjam by marion,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-68 Bobcats at the end of 3

Down 9 but again, we need to step up on D.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Quinn just got embarassed by Wallace.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Dorell had one last season but just saw him on the bench and he doesnt have one. Not sure about Livingston.
> 
> You guys want a radio link?


Haha nah its aight.

Quinn just got erased by G-Force. Excellent..

Banks scores inside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice hook by banks...wtf was quinn thinking?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

A vintage Wade 4th quarter could very much win this for us, but the D needs to step up. I know we don't really have any big shot-blockers, but you can't let a team as small and offensively challenged as the Bobcats shoot 58% against you.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

My stream is off-air.. :whoknows:

MB30, is yours the same?

Hopefully comes straight up with the 4th.

Quinn will be on the wrong end of the NBA.com Block of the Night tonight..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, a good possession of D.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diophantos said:


> A vintage Wade 4th quarter could very much win this for us, but the D needs to step up.


Agreed.




MB30 said:


> nice hook by banks...wtf was quinn thinking?


Seriously.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its the same NAB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks for 3333. Down 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace for 3 and now Wallace for the and1. My goodness...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is yours back up NAB, i stupidly closed the window...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now Banks turns it over. Not liking this Banks Quinn Backcourt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace again. Unbelievable.

Lead back up to 13 with 7 straight points by him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Is yours back up NAB, i stupidly closed the window...


Mine still shows a got damn burger.. :laugh:

Doesn't sound like we're missing much. A lot of Bobcats action maybe..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who supposedly is defending Wallace?

If its Marion...poor form...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess the best we can hope for is to keep up this pattern of 1 good game, 1 bad game.

41-41 is not bad. And we'll know which games to tune in to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yup, but who knows with all of the rotations who really got beat.

4 straight points by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wallace again over Beasley this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor and1. Our D just sucks tonight.

Down 13.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're making Gerald Wallace look like Lebron James..

I'd hate to see when we actually play Lebron James.. :whoknows:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Gerald Wallace is killing ussss


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

eeesh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 3. 23 for him..and shooting very well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can somebody tell me what the Bobcats are shooting for the game? It feels like they either hit the bucket, or get the offensive rebound and get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Richardson and Wallace have been unguardable tonight. Between them they are now 20-29 for 49 points


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to see Beasley playing well, atleast on one end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Can somebody tell me what the Bobcats are shooting for the game? It feels like they either hit the bucket, or get the offensive rebound and get fouled.


58% for the game, which is down from 60% at the half. 56% from 3. 17-25 from the line. And a 34-26 Rebounding advantage.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2008110130


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh..so i guess we really turned on the defensive intensity in the second half then...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor is also having a monster game with 18 and 13.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley now with 25. He's been the only bright spot. At least on offense.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

It's gonna be a long season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over Heat lose 100-87

No D once again tonight. Just like us last night, the Bobcats came out with a lot of energy in their home opener and we didnt match it.

Okafor, Wallace and Richardson had big games. 

Wade was horrible. Marion was once again just out there and not really doing much other than getting beat by Wallace on a number of occasions.

Beasley was very good. Too bad it was wasted tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bottom line, we are 1-2. Thats not that bad. I know we shouldve (couldve) beaten Knicks and Cats...but Philly is 1-2. Orlando is 1-2. Its early days and we are learning our team, our players are learning how to play with each other...and its gonna take time. We may not be a good team this year, but we may be. Time will tell.

Big ups to Beasley for the 25 - good work, not start grabbing some rebounds. Haslem was again solid, his jumper is wet at the moment. Marion and Wade needed to give us more, and our bench was terrible. I wouldve thought Dorell was a good cover for Wallace - didnt get off the bench?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Michael Beasley tonight. That is all.

Oh and Udonis, but his success with the J can only do so much.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

We need another rebounder soon. Haslem is working way too hard oiut there. That usually leads to injury


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bobcats 100, Heat 87*


> *
> Two quick fouls on Dwyane Wade doomed the Heat to an 18-point first quarter.
> *
> The halfcourt offense grew so stagnant that coach Erik Spoelstra quickly inserted Chris Quinn for his first action of the season. It did not make a difference.
> ...


We really struggled against that pressure. Thats something we got to work on, among many other things.

Wade and Beasley need to get on the same page together. Wade never seems to know where Beasley is gonna be lined up.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't wait for Livingston to get healthy


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

sknydave said:


> I can't wait for Livingston to get healthy


Thats a year away. We need help now if we dont wanna be in the lottery again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just got home from Charlotte...

Our defense is pathetic. We get beat off the dribble more often than not. With nobody inside to protect the rim, it's automatic for teams to score or get to the line.

Wade is trying to do too much. When he gets the ball, the movements stops and everyone stares. It's pathetic basketball.

Chalmers/Quinn/Banks need to find a way to beat full court pressure b/c Larry Brown just wrote the scouting report for any team that has solid defensive guards. We couldn't start our offense with more than 17 seconds on the shot clock, and it forced us to rush things all the time.

Banks hasn't seen a shot he doesn't like.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pics. Too bad you had to watch them play so horribly.

Agree about Wade. He's struggling to find his game. Especially his jump shot. He seems to be short on all of them. His all around game has been very good though. Just needs to clean up some turnovers, shot selection and foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He'll come good - just finding his rhythm. I fully expect him to start shooting that near 50% clip very soon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

W2M thanks a lot for the pic dude i really appreciate it! We're not going to win games with this team unless Wade is on. We're gonna need him to knock down his jumpers, idk why they're suddenly missing but thers still a lot of time left for them to improve..As for Beasley he had a nice game. Some nice blocks on D too..I think Spoelstra would call his number more on offense if Beasley made his teamates better by setting them up for open shots. I see it A LOT in teh gaem where Beasley will drive in and somone will be open on the 3 pt line. Now if beasley makes the basket i dont care, but sometimes even if your going to maket he basket you need to set up your role players and boost their confidence. It'll all be part of the learnin curve, hes only 19


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I think you mean thanks to DQ, but you're welcome anyway


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^no i meant you remember you were kind enough to post your avitar pic for me!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^no i meant you remember you were kind enough to post your avitar pic for me!


Oh, those pics. No problem


----------

